# Birthday Haul



## Tombstone (Aug 22, 2013)

So my excellent wife spoiled me with these gifts for my birthday.

God of Fire Don Carlos
Rocky Patel Decade gift set
El Triunfador The old man and the C
Camacho Pre-Embargo
Reposado '96 Connecticut
Reposado '96 Habano
Reposado '96 Maduro
Gunslinger Drifter
Gurkah Viper
Nica Libre


----------



## Cardinal (Jun 14, 2013)

What a gal! That's a hell of a haul, man. Guess you should keep her 8)


----------



## brimy623 (May 25, 2013)

Cardinal said:


> What a gal! That's a hell of a haul, man. Guess you should keep her 8)


+1^^^
Happy belated birthday!


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

Excellent gifts man! Nice job picking that one.


----------



## Hubby (May 28, 2013)

Nice haul brother!!!!! And AWESOME Wifey!!!!! Happy (belated) Birthday


----------



## B-daddy (Oct 29, 2012)

Does she have a sister?


----------



## RocknRoll (Jul 22, 2013)

That's awesome that she lets you play golf! :biglaugh: 
arty: Happy Birthday, Ryan!


----------



## GnarlyEggs (May 29, 2013)

The Old man and the C is awesome!


----------



## pippin925 (Jan 3, 2013)

Really Nice! Enjoy and happy belated birthday.


----------



## Incognito11 (Jul 18, 2013)

Happy late birthday!
The old man and the C are incredible!


----------



## jurgenph (Jun 29, 2011)

i had one of the old man "C" culebras today  great stick... and there's four of em in that box 

J.


----------

